# My planted tank make over, comment pls.:)



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

This is my first tank and about last week I decided to change the gravels to black and rearranged everything.
Since this hobby is quite new to me (only a few months) so I really want to hear what you guys think...both good and bad. Thank you.
Note: The tank in the 1st pic on the left with the black/white/blue gravels is the "before"--you can see the evolution as you move to the right-- the pic on the right is the latest version.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks much much better~~
How long does it take you to re-scape the whole tank?
And did you remove the fish to change the substrate? or just do it directly? 

Please let us know on how you do it, as I'm also plan to do the same thing~
(I plan to do that since last year... oyoyoy...  )


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It took me about 4-5 hours, then I waited for the water to clear (the water was very milky from the substract and such being added) and re-arranged some stuff which took me abut an hour.
I wanted to sort of build a path to go behind the driftwood around the back and come out from the other side. Never tried anything like this before. Since it is a small tank (10 gallon) I though it would give it a bit more depth and make it appear to be a bit bigger.
Plants were from my old tanks and they were mostly rooted. After I moved them some of them did not look too good so I trimmed them off this morning.
I put the fish in a bucket when I did it. I scopped out all the gravels with a little container then changed the water. I did not wash the inside of the tank or wash any of the plants or wood. I just fill it up with water (with the same Ph, Gh, Kh...etc) and added stability after all the plants were in place then I added the fish back.
My original thought was to build a slope to make the path go uphill until it reaches the back of the log so it would appear that there is something else on the other side downhill. Just thought it may make it look deeper and bigger that way. But I ran out of substrate. This is my first tank so may be my second one would be better?  
Today is my second day after it is finished, hope the plants will grow more in about 1 - 2 weeks. Never tried to plant in substrate before so i have no idea.
There are so many fantastic looking tanks on the forum so I really just want to hear your comment to learn more and hopefully improve.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i think it looks great, Cheers


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm impressed... I like how you stuck with just a few different kinds of plants, to me it looks a lot more natural and pleasing to the eye than a dozen different small ones jumbled together.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Much better looking now.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

It is nicer than before. The background and clean sand helped as well. Great job!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I like Your New set-up the Best,Nice Job.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Huge improvement and great job! Looks super! I not an expert, but I think you are going to find as the barbs get bigger, they are going to need a bigger tank. They are usually best kept in groups of six or more to cut down the aggressiveness and fin nipping they might exhibit towards other fish in time. 20 gal minimum (second tank? :bigsmile is usually the minimum recommended size for them as they need some swimming space. 
As for the tank makeover....2 thumbs up!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks way better. Nice work!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow that looks sooooo nice great job I wish I could have some nice foliage in my tank but I cant very envious


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback.
Just a little update.
Yes, as suggested, the tiger barbs were getting big and also uprooted my plants a few times when they tried to eat so I had to give them back to the shop. Now, this tank only has 5 zebra danios and some shrimps (ghost shrimps and cherry shrimps).
I changed the plants on the foreground on the side (both left and right) a bit (got some chainsword and dwarf hairgrass). Also, put some anubias from my goldfish tank onto the wood. Got a bit of java moss and tied them up to the top of the wood, and also put a bit under a rock on the front and the shrimps love it. Tied a few more Java ferns on the wood, and added one extra sword plant on the side.
I am going to leave the plants alone and just wait another week or so to see how they react, think they are still trying to get used t the new tank and the new substract.
I use Seachem flourite black, has a small CO2 diffuser, and 2x15 W glo bulb. Tank is 10 gallons. I add flourish comprehensive twice a week. 
Thank you.
And here is a pic taken this morning.


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Your original makeover looked great but I really like the latest remake as it looks more like a heavier amazonian wild type water great job


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. 
Some plants are growing quite fast already. I dont have lots of light so I am staying with easy to take care plants.
I want to put some small schooling fish in this tank as my sister is looking for some danio so I may give mine to her. 
Is there any Amazon schooling fish that is small and good with shrimps and plants that you would recommend?
My tank is small I need smaller fish to make it appear bigger. LOL
I may just get some neon tetra if I dont find anything.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Ember Tetras are quite small,and then the obvious others...Neons,Cardinals,Rummynose......


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you. I just want something I have never had before. I like rummynose tetra and I have never had them but heard that they are kind of sensitive and not easy to keep....
I have started a thread in the plant section asking for help with id-ing the plant in the foreground. I bought this as foreground plants and they do not grow very long but the store person did not know the name.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

tank looks great , its funny how we all start off with that god awful gravel , mixe3d up colors, and soon you change a lil of this and a lil of that and then you end up getting it just right ... and your fish muck it all up lol

my midevil redecorates it how she wants it... thats the way it goes, choose fish that wont wreak havok on your nice work my 2 cents
good job.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

macframalama said:


> tank looks great , its funny how we all start off with that god awful gravel , mixe3d up colors, and soon you change a lil of this and a lil of that and then you end up getting it just right ... and your fish muck it all up lol
> 
> my midevil redecorates it how she wants it... thats the way it goes, choose fish that wont wreak havok on your nice work my 2 cents
> good job.


my first attempt at this tank featured plastic plants (green, red, and purple), a big easter island face thingy, air curtains, and blue/white gravels. LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> .
> Is there any Amazon schooling fish that is small and good with shrimps and plants that you would recommend?
> My tank is small I need smaller fish to make it appear bigger. LOL
> I may just get some neon tetra if I dont find anything.


IPU has Silver tip Tetra's as a feature this week for 99 cents each. They originate from Brazil, great schooling fish and they stay relatively small, about 1.25"


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I have started a thread in the plant section asking for help with id-ing the plant in the foreground.


The plant is Didiplis diandra. Also known as 'blood stargrass' It will stay green in lower lighting levels.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the comment and the help with the plant.
I did some trimming as some plants kind of grew out of control...also added a purplish red plant.
Here is the lastest tank:


----------

